# Pennzoil Ultra - The only motor oil exclusively recommended by Ferrari North America.



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I saw this last night while buying oil/filter for the GTO.

$28 for a 5 QT jug.










Full synthetic with Hyper Cleansing Technology™

Try new Pennzoil Ultra™: Nothing keeps your engine closer to factory clean.* *The only motor oil exclusively recommended by Ferrari North America.*

*Based on Sequence VG sludge test using SAE 5W-30.












Apparently this is Pennzoil's latest and best oil.

I wonder if that could potentially move them up in the wear test ranking.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Maybe, that test is 11 years old.

Larry


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Here are my results for my 1998 S-10 4.3 liter with 40k miles.

There is 10k miles on the Pennzoil Ultra oil and they said I should go for 12k miles on the oil since the numbers still looks good.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

i wonder what the rest of the ferrari World think


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I thought Ferrari used Shell Helix oil... which is like $80 a quart because it contains ground up unicorn horn dust.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

synthetic oil is NOT always the best choice. pennzoil is a quality oil , i have used that brand in all my motors from a '59 harley panhead to a '65 gto to my daily driver pickup. it depends on the application whether to use synthetic or conventional oil. switching from one to the other is Not a good idea.


----------

